# Getting off 'levothyroxine - how long to normalize?



## Alexandr (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi!

Short story: So if levothyroxine medication taken off, how long it would take for the natural hormone production to normalize?

(It is has been suppressed by the drug.)

Long story: Let's imagine a person had been prescribed levothyroxine for whatever reason, for example because of severe depression. Now the original blood test results are lost in time and you know, the person has been taking the medicine for long years and has no thyroid antibodies present. So let's assume the levothyroxine is no longer needed, but doctor's are unwilling to take the medicine off. As with every hormonal medicine, it suppresses natural hormone production. So if levothyroxine medication taken off, how long it would take for the natural hormone production to normalize?

(It is has been suppressed by the drug.)

Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That's hard to answer.

Most people need the medication for life...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What are your current thyroid labs ?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Was the medication originally prescribed just for depression and not for thyroid problems?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

And it sounds like something that should be done in partnership with a doctor. To check bloods, see if the thyroid produces what it should.


----------

